# Soy milk vs Dairy milk



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Which would you prefer to drink? I'll pick Soy Milk. It tastes so much better, and it seems healthier. I'm not 100% sure if it's healthier, but I don't really mind. It's full of calcium, good fats, and protein, and vitamins/minerals, minus the cholesterol and lactose.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I've never tried soy milk D:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Tabris said:


> I've never tried soy milk D:


You should! It's totally amazing! :yes


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Never tried soy milk.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

soy


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Soy. Dairy has, among other things, pus, in it.
(And besides, I'm too old for breastmilk, even/especially(?) That of another species......)


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm partial to almond milk.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Tabris said:


> I've never tried soy milk D:


Don't.



CravingBass said:


> You should! It's totally amazing! :yes


No it's not. :no



Claudia87 said:


> I'm partial to almond milk.


What is that?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I like almond milk. haven't had soy in a while. would prefer not to drink dairy.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Soy. Dairy has, among other things, pus, in it.
> (And besides, I'm too old for breastmilk, even/especially(?) That of another species......)


Ditto


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Moo milk ick....Almond is great. I used to drink soy, but get soy from too many other sources, so wanted to cut back.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I prefer fat free dairy milk. It just tastes better. Soy milk has a lot of sugars in it so I don't see how it can be healthier than dairy milk. I've only seen one soy milk brand that uses sweetner and it only has 1g of carbs (3g fiber) but the vanilla flavor tastes aweful and the chocolate usually sells out. Almond milk is healthier than dairy and soy but it only has 1g of protein, compared to 8g in dairy and 7g in soy.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> I like almond milk. haven't had soy in a while. would prefer not to drink dairy.


Almond milk is pretty good, but I don't think it has as many nutrients as soy or dairy milk.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

nubly said:


> I prefer fat free dairy milk. It just tastes better. Soy milk has a lot of sugars in it so I don't see how it can be healthier than dairy milk. I've only seen one soy milk brand that uses sweetner and it only has 1g of carbs (3g fiber) but the vanilla flavor tastes aweful and the chocolate usually sells out. Almond milk is healthier than dairy and soy but it only has 1g of protein, compared to 8g in dairy and 7g in soy.


Dairy milk has like, 12g of sugar per serving. :l I think soy milk has about the same.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CravingBass said:


> Dairy milk has like, 12g of sugar per serving. :l I think soy milk has about the same.


Oh ok. The one I saw has 24g of sugars. Might have been just that brand then.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

nubly said:


> Oh ok. The one I saw has 24g of sugars. Might have been just that brand then.


Yeah, the soy milk in my fridge right now has 5g of sugar per serving. The one with 24g must have been flavoured, I guess.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

MILK POWER RANKINGS:

1. Almond

2. Goat

3. Coconut

4. Soya

5. Sheep

6. Skimmed

7. Semi-skimmed

8 - 100. Every single other kind of milk

101. Full fat cow milk


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Claudia87 said:


> I'm partial to almond milk.


Yeah, I've had the chocolate.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Soy milk and almond milk are disgusting to me. They taste like thick water that's slightly flavored.

I love fat-free milk, but I only drink a glass a day or so. That said, dairy milk is made by animals for animals, not humans. I've gotten more into yogurts, since they are specifically treated to be easier for people to digest.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i stopped drinking cow milk for about a year, switched to flavored soy milks (chocolate hng). didnt notice any difference honestly. have started back on reg milk because the amount of protein for your dollar is a lot better, and the calorific difference is negligible which at the end of the day is all i care about.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I like dairy milk but I know its not as good for you as other milks so I force myself to drink soy milk and almond milk in the hopes that I'll one day acquire a taste for it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Soy. Dairy milk is too watery....and it has pus in it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Soy. Dairy milk is too watery...


 Whole milk? I never heard anyone say whole milk is too watery compared to soy. I like soy but one of my gripes with it has always been it's a little thin.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Whole milk? I never heard anyone say whole milk is too watery compared to soy. I like soy but one of my gripes with it has always been it's a little thin.


Some brands of soy are better than others. I like Silk Light.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I pick cow..


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I have tried cow milk, rice milk, coconut milk, soy milk and almond milk. In my opinion, almond milk is the best.


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Soy Milk.

It tastes good and it makes me feel good that I'm not contributing to the dairy/meat industry.

Anyone who hasn't had it should give it a try.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Never tried soy milk. I've gotten on the almond milk bandwagon recently. I'm lactose intolerant, so as much as I love regular milk, my digestive tract doesn't.

Almond milk is a little on the watery side, but it's dairy free and much lower in calories. It works fine for stuff like oatmeal and puffed rice cereal.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Never tried Soy milk.

I do enjoy moo juice though.

If have I had to choose though - this would be my favorite 'Dairy Milk'










Having tried American 'candy' dear goodness, it utterly sucks. It would seem America does not know what chocolate should (Or can) taste like but it certainty shouldn't taste like Hershey Bars :no

In saying that, Swiss chocolate is without doubt my favorite. It makes all others seem like crap.

sorry that went utterly off topic :um


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Claudia87 said:


> I'm partial to almond milk.


Me too, I love it. I like dairy milk, but I'm lactose intolerant. Not a fan of soy.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Soy....less calories and doesn't break me out/make my skin look worse, like dairy milk.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate dairy milk by itself and I never tried soy milk. 'can't say it sounds appetizing.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Soy. Dairy has, among other things, pus, in it.
> (And besides, I'm too old for breastmilk, even/especially(?) That of another species......)


Same. Dairy is wrong on so many levels. Strawberry soy milk is my favourite


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Dairy, I'm not a communist.


----------



## Caleb7 (May 13, 2013)

Didn't someone post an article up on how soy damages your brain and causes anxiety not too long ago? 

I like rice milk, but full cream cow's milk is the best. The other milks are all posers.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Caleb7 said:


> I like rice milk, but full cream cow's milk is the best. The other milks are all posers.


Rice milk is a thing? Huh.. ^_^


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Almond all the way. Dairy milk is gross to me, and soy isn't good for women.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Soy milk out of those options but always keep almond milk in the house.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I've had unsweetened, organic soy... it can make some cereals taste better than cow's milk. But when it comes to dipping Oreos or washing desserts down, I stick with cow's milk.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Personally I can never get on with soy milk except for the chocolate version but I have banned myself from buying that because I drink it way too fast! 

I love the taste of cow's milk though and I probably average at least a glass a day. I normally buy semi-skimmed but I will drink whole or skimmed if that's all that's available.

I've never tried almond milk. I will have to give it a try.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Coconut milk and regular milk FTW. i hate soy, tofu, soy sauce, soy milk, disgusting.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Not a big fan of soy, but I'll consume it if it's the only option, seeing as I'm a vegan.

My all-time favorite is almond milk. I'm also partial to coconut milk and rice milk.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Soy. I've never liked dairy milk & as a kid used to drown my cereal in sugar to make it edible. Now I can distinctly taste the dairy in any kind if chocolate & it ruins it for me. Dark chocolate all the way as a result too. And I only really eat cheese on pizza


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I've just gone vegan, but alternatives are expensive, so it's water for me. I've tried soy milk before it was yukky, try almond milk maybe.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I don't drink milk, but I eat a lot of food that has cheese in it. So dairy. :b


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

Never tried soy milk, I think dairy milk is fine for now. If it's healthier, though, then I might give it a go.


----------



## blacknight112 (Dec 11, 2013)

Local organic dairy milk from the local grocery store when I can.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I usually drink dairy because that's what my mother buys, but I do prefer the taste of soy milk, it's 'healthier' as well. Less cholesterol and less carbs, though I don't really care about that. I think to just not eat in excess and to exercise regularly is enough, and don't forget your vegetables. 

The health anxiety and alarmism is very overinflated and annoying, as well as the body image issues it creates among those with fat genetics. A lot of people report getting less acne after cutting dairy out of their diet, though some dermatologists say diet has no impact on acne. Your mileage may vary really.

There is the ethical aspect to choosing soy milk as well, and I can very much sympathize with that.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Dairy milk is the most nutritious and it's utterly delicious.

Soy milk just can't compare.


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

I like almond milk


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

Soy milk and non fermented soy products are not good for you. For this reason I would choose dairy milk even though I'm a vegetarian. My favourite dairy milk substitute is coconut milk.


----------



## Joanna96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Dairy milk is unhealthy and awful. uke


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Dairy, because it has free puss in it.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Soy.

Almond milk is best milk though.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Nilufar said:


> Soy milk and non fermented soy products are not good for you. For this reason I would choose dairy milk even though I'm a vegetarian. My favourite dairy milk substitute is coconut milk.


Dr.Mercola agrees...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Dairy milk is the most nutritious and it's utterly delicious.


 Don't you mean "udderly delicious"?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CasketCase said:


> I like almond milk


 It makes me think about drinking nut juice.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Neither, really. I'm vegetarian, but i never liked soy milk. (or almond milk/hazelnut milk/all the other variants) I do drink some flavoured soy milk (like vanilla) for the nutrients once in a while though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Soy milk tastes better out of the carton, I prefer almond milk over soy though.

For things like milk shakes, I think regular milk tastes better.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm a soy kind of girl.
lmaoooo this is probably one of the weirdest threads I've ever seen & I love it xD


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Correction: Milk. I was stuck on the soy option. 
& Apparently since I'm a new member I can't edit my post, so... >.<

Anyway, anyone ever had Rice Milk? Because that's literally all I drank as a kid.


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

I like plain unsweetened almond milk. I have a mild lactose issue so I try to avoid regular milk. Soy milk tastes a little weird but I will drink it on occasion.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Soy milk is the devil's work. Dairy milk or almond milk, but mainly dairy milk chocolate.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

The one that comes from a Moo Moo.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I like the flavor of soy milk to dairy milk. Almond and esp coconut milk are my top preferences taste wise. But i read that dairy milk has more nutrients. Realistically i buy dairy for the cheap factor..and nutirents of course

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I like both, though I don't drink much of either.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I much prefer dairy milk to anything else.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I drink almond milk for cereal. I don't like the taste, but it's less calories.


----------

